# Wound Care biling



## tammyandjeremy (Nov 4, 2011)

The doctor in our office is now going into nursing home to bill for wound care.  The codes I know for wound care are 97597 and 97598 are there any other wound care codes for nursing homes that I am missing.


----------



## coder1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Surgical Debridements 11042-11044


----------



## ajs (Nov 4, 2011)

tammyandjeremy said:


> The doctor in our office is now going into nursing home to bill for wound care.  The codes I know for wound care are 97597 and 97598 are there any other wound care codes for nursing homes that I am missing.



Depends on what kind of wound care is being done.


----------



## tammyandjeremy (Nov 15, 2011)

*wound care*

Wound care on different parts of the body, feet buttocks etc.  Thanks Tammy


----------



## ajs (Nov 16, 2011)

tammyandjeremy said:


> Wound care on different parts of the body, feet buttocks etc.  Thanks Tammy



If the wound care is not as extensive as that described in the wound care codes, then you would just bill the nursing home visit.


----------

